# Problem with Research chems?



## cranium85 (Nov 15, 2012)

okay brothers here is the deal i recently bought some clomid from GWP cause they has a crazy sale so i said fuck it. However the last time i bought it from them they sold it to me with all that white shit sitting in the bottom, where i had to shake it up and then draw out the liquid. Just like the tamox and viagra i bought from them and just like the aromsin i have bought from them. How ever this time it came just pure liquid. No white shit in the bottom, nothing to shake up it jus look like a bottle full of water?


WTF?? is this normal, anyone else get research chems like this before. I always get it where i have to shake it up, it never look totally desolved and just plain liquid?


----------



## DF (Nov 15, 2012)

I have 4 bottles of all types of their stuff & all of those have the powder sitting on the bottom.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 15, 2012)

What is the liquid?  They could have switched to a base that dissolves the powder.


----------



## PFM (Nov 15, 2012)

Yep ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 16, 2012)

I would contact the seller and ask them why its dissolved, yet not dissolved in the past.....


----------



## corvettels3 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just drop them an email... They respond within a day.


----------



## g0re (Nov 16, 2012)

I like manpower better than GWP. 

I won't buy anywhere else.


----------



## cranium85 (Nov 16, 2012)

Flyingdragon said:


> What is the liquid?  They could have switched to a base that dissolves the powder.



this must be it because there response was this...

"Sorry for the mistake 90 percent of our research chems have been clear solution for almost a year now." Kinda of funny tho cuz they say almost a year, i baought clomid off them in may and it was pure liquid. But what ever. I


----------



## cranium85 (Nov 16, 2012)

Flyingdragon said:


> What is the liquid?  They could have switched to a base that dissolves the powder.



this must be it because there response was this...

"Sorry for the mistake 90 percent of our research chems have been clear solution for almost a year now." Kinda of funny tho cuz they say almost a year, i baought clomid off them in may and it was not pure liquid and every other research liquid i have got from them in the past was never pure liquid. But what ever. I'm stuck with it now, will have to give it a try.


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 16, 2012)

You know I ordered Tada for my rats from GWP for over a year now. And the formula has changed from a thicker white, to a clearer liquid but I have to say it still is on point.  I haven't tried anything else from them for I usually order from ID.


----------



## corvettels3 (Nov 16, 2012)

I just received my order of stane and guess what it's now clear. My previous order about 6 months ago was in a milky solution (PEG). I dropped them an email asking what they are using now. If I get a half ass response I'm dropping them and going with another company. I hear good things about MP.


----------



## cranium85 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mp is on point. This viagra I just got from them is pure shit. It wasn't clear liquid tho. The Clomid was clear liquid.

I just finished up a pct with GWPs Clomid and biogas at 50/50/50/50 Clomid and 40/40/20/20/10 biogas. Got bloods done on Tuesday so we will see how well their shit worked and where my test levels are at. I ran their aromasin on cycle and during pct I used some pharmaceutical grade aromasin. I also ran good hcg on cycle. So if my test levels don't come back decent that speaks a lot for their Clomid and nolvadwx. 


Their viagra which was not a clear liquid, it was white shit u have to shake up.....pure junk me and my girl took 100 mg each last night....nothing for me....she felt a little something. Now I have 100 each to my boy and his girl and he said it didn't do shit either. Fuck gwp ....no wonder why they have a crazy sale getting rid of the carp for 15 bucks a bottle.


----------



## srblan (Nov 18, 2012)

I've had good luck with MP too, but never used their liquids, I only got capsules. I got some clomid from EP and had the same issue with white powder at the bottom, so maybe it doesn't stay suspended well. In fact, EP's FAQ has the following:

6) I ordered clomiphene and it doesnt appear to be suspended. Is this normal?

This is normal for clomiphene. Just hold the bottle upside down and shake it lightly for about 20 seconds and the powder should suspend back into the solution. Clomiphene is a very heavy substance that doesnt easily suspend. This is perfectly normal and shouldnt effect your research in the slightest.


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 18, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> this must be it because there response was this...
> 
> "Sorry for the mistake 90 percent of our research chems have been clear solution for almost a year now." *Kinda of funny tho cuz they say almost a year, i baought clomid off them in may and it was pure liquid*. But what ever. I



this actually makes sense to me.  their manufacturing process may have been making clear for almost a year, but due to surplus inventory, and FIFO inventory management (first in first out), then it may take several months before the non clear is all sold and the clear finally sees it's way to a customer.................


----------



## Capn26 (Jul 14, 2020)

I’m new to this so can someone explain? Like the tadalifil. It’s a liquid? Injectable or ingestable?


----------



## DOOM (Jul 14, 2020)

Research chem pct products should be used as a last resort!


----------



## CJ (Jul 14, 2020)

Capn26 said:


> I’m new to this so can someone explain? Like the tadalifil. It’s a liquid? Injectable or ingestable?



Liquid suspension, use a dropper, take orally.


----------

